# Modem Keeps Resetting



## debodun (Jan 27, 2021)

I have a Motorola SB5101 wired combo router and modem for my desktop (with Window7 OS). Lately it goes offline every now and then. Today it took a long time for it to reboot itself and the I couldn't connect to some Web sites or they were slow loading. I tried manually re-booting by unplugging it from power and that didn't seem to help much. There's a reset button on the top and I pressed that and all the lights went off. When I pressed it again, they all came back on at once. Seemed better after that, but I just wonder if my modem is getting ready to go belly-up. I've had it a LONG time.


----------



## debodun (Feb 5, 2021)

Cable guys just left. I got a new cable line. They said it looked like squirrels had chewed through and it was full of ice and water. Also installed new modems for Internet and phone.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2021)

debodun said:


> Cable guys just left. I got a new cable line. They said it looked liek squirrels had chewed through and it was full of ice and water. Also installed new modems for Internet and phone.


suirrels used to do that at my daughters' place in the mountains ...also she was heartily sick of them eating the wires under the bonnet of her car.. so ultimately she had to take action and use all sorts of deterrents


----------



## debodun (Feb 5, 2021)

My new Internet modem. It's 3 times the size of the former one.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2021)

debodun said:


> My new Internet modem. It's 3 times the size of the former one.
> 
> View attachment 148138


buy an apple Mac and you won't need a Modem at all


----------

